# Brown dirt-like algae ?



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

Every time ive started a new setup this algae tipe take over my tank.

Mainly on the substrate.

Looks like brown jelly mixed with dirt, and it disolves in your hand when you touch it, is very easy to remove to.

Anyone has experimented this tipe of algae?

how to avoid them?

Any advice?

20 gal tank
36w PL 6500k + 20w Grolux
Presurized Co2 30ppm
EI method, flourish + KNO3 + KH2PO4.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Diatoms. Common to newly set up tanks, doesn't usually last long. Ottos will eat it. As always, make sure you stuff that new tank with as many fast growers as you can dig up, keep your CO2 up, don't overdue the lighting, and have ferts in the water.


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

thanks bert,

Otos dont touch it.

Maybe reducing the lights in this pediod will help?

im experimenting some stunting in steem plants to, leaves are curved down and new growth is small and deformed.

Can be excess of K?

the only K im dumping is from KNO3 ann KH2PO4.

thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> im experimenting some stunting in steem plants to, leaves are curved down and new growth is small and deformed.
> 
> Can be excess of K?


I doubt it. What is your gh? My guess is that it more likely an issue with Ca/Mg. You might want to add some Equilibrium and see if that helps any.

I am surprised to hear that ottos don't do anything for your brown algae. Perhaps you don't have diatoms then. Manually clean as much as possible everytime you do maintenance, make sure your filter is clean as well, maintain good CO2 and ferts, and most of all be patient. Good luck.


----------

